# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  uploaded images link to 1 pixle image problem

## rylangrayston

In this recent thread I uploaded a few jpgs to the forum but they dont show up in line and when you click on them the link to a 1 pixle image, that is not what I uploaded. 

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...66-RGB-Baloons

Is any one fixing this already?

----------

